# Most spent on one order....?



## Kaners11 (Jul 3, 2011)

So folks whats the most you have spent on one order of cleaning product and where did you spend?


----------



## Drunkenalan (Jan 14, 2013)

not really one order but i spent nearly £200 an products at waxstock!!


----------



## Vote 4 Pedro (Jul 6, 2013)

I know this will be tiny compared to some of you peps but iv'e just spent over £200 to get me started from Autobright Direct,
and about another £180 in bits from a few places.
Hopefully iv'e the bulk of it got now but somehow i don't think so.


----------



## Bradders (Mar 2, 2013)

Most on one order is £180


----------



## gatman (Jun 13, 2012)

Roughly about the same as everyone else, £180-200 from PB on AF products including the Revitalse Kit


----------



## Steveatbath (Nov 4, 2012)

158 for DA


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

About £220 on loads of products and a new Hoover


----------



## mgkars (Dec 17, 2011)

£180

Ep801 and a few other bits n bobs


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2013)

£800 in Elite last year.... and the wife was there!!


----------



## Kaners11 (Jul 3, 2011)

Wow 800£ and the wife was there thats impressive!


----------



## Kaners11 (Jul 3, 2011)

Vote4pedro what have you just brought then to get you started did you go for the kit?


----------



## Ben_W (Feb 15, 2009)

£435 at CYC two weeks ago, followed a day later by another order for £65 for some bits I forgot and some extras.


----------



## Kaners11 (Jul 3, 2011)

Was that all chemicals ben or tools for the job too


----------



## james vti-s (Aug 9, 2011)

€400 @ AS mobile (that was one packed yaris)


----------



## Kaners11 (Jul 3, 2011)

£400 that just on chemicals or tools too?


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

jamie s said:


> £800 in Elite last year.... and the wife was there!!


What did it cost you to keep your wife sweet thought!


----------



## Ben_W (Feb 15, 2009)

Kaners11 said:


> Was that all chemicals ben or tools for the job too


Both bud. Majority of it was for the Flex Xc 3401 but there was a load of other bits too


----------



## Vote 4 Pedro (Jul 6, 2013)

Kaners11 said:


> Vote4pedro what have you just brought then to get you started did you go for the kit?


No kit as such, i just pick out what it thought i needed from reading some posts on here, 
I got most of the stuff from AutoBright direct and some from Amazon and then some stuff from a shop whilst i was out and about,


I've bought a few more bits since then but i'm really strapped right now so what i have i'll have to make the best use out of what i have,
I need some none acid based wheel cleaner next and i was going to buy some jetseal 109 to seal the car.?


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2013)

slineclean said:


> What did it cost you to keep your wife sweet thought!


nothing..... i wear the trousers:devil:


----------



## Kaners11 (Jul 3, 2011)

Nice start up kit pedeo


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

jamie s said:


> nothing..... i wear the trousers:devil:


Same in MY house Jamie S :thumb:....

But she did give me a dig-in-the-back once .... 
Now I'm not saying the wife is ugly (she just needs a little help :lol but it was when I said..........
'Do I go on'n'on whinging about the amount of money you spend make-up' :doublesho .......

....and that's when the fight started :lol: :lol: :lol:.


----------



## zedzedeleven (Jan 16, 2009)

Just spent £880 for a pw and adaptors, hopefully it will be winging it`s way from Autobrite this week.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

£1100, on tools and chemicals/waxes/sealants ect.


----------



## Kaners11 (Jul 3, 2011)

Zed what one you ordered? That for business use or personal?


----------



## Kaners11 (Jul 3, 2011)

Criag- is that when you was setting up a business or personal use?


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

setting up? haha.. no setting up the business was a series of orders that totalled around £10,000 over the space of about 6 months. Then another 4-5,000 after setting up.

That order was in year 2 of an established business just as a new toy(festool) and a few bits that took my fancy chemicals/wax wise


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> setting up? haha.. no setting up the business was a series of orders that totalled around £10,000 over the space of about 6 months. Then another 4-5,000 after setting up.
> 
> That order was in year 2 of an established business just as a new toy(festool) and a few bits that took my fancy chemicals/wax wise


Mind they were Scottish pounds  :lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

suspal said:


> Mind they were Scottish pounds  :lol:


Yeah.. it hurts twice as much to spend them


----------



## zedzedeleven (Jan 16, 2009)

Kaners11 said:


> Zed what one you ordered? That for business use or personal?


Kranzle K2160TST from Autobrite £850 plus £12 p&p plus £18 two connectors inc. p&p. For personal use but we have two vans and a car and the block paved drive needs regular cleaning as well. I have a Makita which is ok for the vehicles but doing the drive with the turbo lance takes ages. I might splash out on a new foam gun as well.


----------



## Strongey (Apr 16, 2013)

£2500 at autobrite :thumb:


----------



## Kaners11 (Jul 3, 2011)

Oopps sorry craig didnt mean to insult you there haha


----------



## Kaners11 (Jul 3, 2011)

Craig- what is your website?


----------



## Kaners11 (Jul 3, 2011)

Strongey- what did you order


----------



## Strongey (Apr 16, 2013)

Kaners11 said:


> Strongey- what did you order


i bought a full start up kit, including kranzle K7, water tank, gennie, loads of consumables, masses of chems, everything i could possibly need to start from nothing, and also a new Flex, aswell as some extra training


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Kaners11 said:


> Oopps sorry craig didnt mean to insult you there haha


haha, I didn't take it as an insult.. found it quite amusing actually :thumb:



Kaners11 said:


> Craig- what is your website?


Not sure I'm allowed to share it mate, not a 'paid up' supporter, so swapping details even by pm could be construed as advertising for business without paying up.
(anyone know the rules on this when it's not an attempt to get business but just sharing with other detailers?)


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Strongey said:


> i bought a full start up kit, including kranzle K7, water tank, gennie, loads of consumables, masses of chems, everything i could possibly need to start from nothing, and also a new Flex, aswell as some extra training


Was that one of their "start up packages" where they kit out the van ect?

Always thought that was a pretty good business idea from a company who supplies all the required bits, to do it as a start up kit and have a deal with a joiner to fit the vans ect.


----------



## Kaners11 (Jul 3, 2011)

Strongey - how long you been setup and hows business going growing fast i hope


----------



## Strongey (Apr 16, 2013)

CraigQQ said:


> Was that one of their "start up packages" where they kit out the van ect?
> 
> Always thought that was a pretty good business idea from a company who supplies all the required bits, to do it as a start up kit and have a deal with a joiner to fit the vans ect.


they dont fit the van out for you, just supply everything in a kit, and its for you to sort out yourself. I made shelves and ply lined it myself etc

Growing pal, but slowly :thumb: early days yet...


----------

